# GH Blast



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

*A good protocol?*​
A good protocol 360.00%Not a good protocol 120.00%Not sure120.00%


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

This is a GH blast protocol a mate has come to me with, I contemplated doing a GH blast last year but didn't get round to it.

What do you guys think of this protocol?

Day 1-50 100mg prop EOD (testolic)

Day 7 - 27 NPP

Day 8-20 oxy's (androlic)

Day 1-60 maybe more GHRP + Mod GRF used strategically

Day 10 - 15 GH blast protocol (getropin)

Day 1 20iu

Day 2 20iu

Day 3 20iu

Day 4 40iu

Day 5 50iu

His plan was to do all the GH in 1 hit directly before bed, While using GHRP + MOD GRF throughout the day

All the stuff put in the cycle has been strategically placed in the cycle apparently

So if there any questions about why stuff is where please ask


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

too much **** for my own taste


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

looks prt sh1t hot to me mate, thats something i would do but i wouldn't do the oxys, not that you shouldn't just that it wouldn't be appropriate for me 

Good luck with it pal


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Kalliste said:


> too much **** for my own taste


What do you think is excessive?

or just all of it? lol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So is it just those 5 days of GH? Is that not a bit short?

Also can you explain why the other drugs are placed where they are?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Prepare for some mean CTS if your gh is decent, your hands are gunna fvcking blow off.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

RowRow said:


> So is it just those 5 days of GH? Is that not a bit short?
> 
> Also can you explain why the other drugs are placed where they are?


Its a growth blast mate if you want to know more about them there is plenty more info and there is also a sticky which dutchscott started.

Any drugs specifically?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> Prepare for some mean CTS if your gh is decent, your hands are gunna fvcking blow off.


Hi mate, I'm 50/50 on whether I will do one but I think my mate will go ahead with it.

Have you done a GH blast?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

looks great and affordable  Might look into this my self


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> looks great and affordable  Might look into this my self


Any more ideas for the protocol mate? or do you think thats good as it is


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

ive blasted, theres an old thread on here somwhere, im planning on doing it again! loved it i done 10,20,20,30,40 i think lol, cant properly remember!!

will find my old thread and let you know, made amazing gains TBO


----------

